# Vim et coloration sytaxique sur OS X Tiger



## pupa (21 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,
quelqu'un saurait il comment valider la coloration syntaxique sur VIM.
Je suis sous OS X 10.4.3.
Merci d'avance.
David


----------



## FjRond (22 Novembre 2005)

pupa a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> quelqu'un saurait il comment valider la coloration syntaxique sur VIM.
> Je suis sous OS X 10.4.3.
> Merci d'avance.
> David


Je ne suis pas un expert de Vim, ne l'ayant utilisé qu'une année, mais je n'avais pas ouï dire qu'on pouvait activer cette fonction dans cet éditeur.
C'est d'ailleurs une des raisons qui m'ont fait passer à GNU Emacs.


----------



## pupa (22 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour.
En fait sur linux "vim" apporte la coloration syntaxique, c'est d'ailleurs une des options qui le différenci de "vi".
Alors je me suis dit que peut-être c'était possible sur OS X.
Par exemple la commande "ls -G" permet de lister avec la couleur.
En ce qui concerne "emacs", j'ai le même problème qu'avec "vim", si tu peux me donner quelques précisions ce serait cool.
Merci,
David


----------



## FjRond (22 Novembre 2005)

pupa a dit:
			
		

> .
> En fait sur linux "vim" apporte la coloration syntaxique, c'est d'ailleurs une des options qui le différenci de "vi".
> Alors je me suis dit que peut-être c'était possible sur OS X.


Très honnêtement, je ne connais pas assez vim pour répondre là-dessus.


			
				pupa a dit:
			
		

> Par exemple la commande "ls -G" permet de lister avec la couleur.
> En ce qui concerne "emacs", j'ai le même problème qu'avec "vim", si tu peux me donner quelques précisions ce serait cool.
> Merci,
> David


Pour la coloration syntaxique, c'est très simple:

```
(global-font-lock-mode t)
(setq font-lock-maximum-decoration t)
```
Voici un petit aide-mémoire que j'ait fait sur Emacs. Il s'y trouve, à la fin, mon fichier ~/.emacs. Allez voir aussi les pages de M. Moy et S. Kirche dont l'adresse est indiquée en tête de la section IX page 23.

Une précision: j'utilise la version 21.3.50 d'Emacs installée par fink (emacs21nox). Mon fichier de configuration ne fonctionne pas avec la version native de Mac OS X. Par contre, il fonctionne également avec la version X11 qui s'installe avec fink, avec GNU Emacs Carbonisé et Aquamacs Emacs que j'ai testé cette semaine.


----------



## radar (29 Novembre 2005)

j'utilise vim avec mac os X et j'ai la coloration syntaxique sans aucun soucis. dans terminal.app, j'ai la même coloration que sous linux. avec iterm, j'ai une coloration assez bizarre. que du rouge partout.
j'utilise sous mac gvim qui est très bien. il permet l'utilisation de la souris et le scrolling du texte.
pour avoir la coloration par défaut, il te faut un .vimrc qui le spécifie.

voilà un lien vers mon .vimrc. il inclut certaines macros latex aussi. je devrais peut être les en séparer, mais bon.


----------



## FjRond (29 Novembre 2005)

radar a dit:
			
		

> j'utilise vim avec mac os X et j'ai la coloration syntaxique sans aucun soucis. dans terminal.app, j'ai la même coloration que sous linux. avec iterm, j'ai une coloration assez bizarre. que du rouge partout.
> j'utilise sous mac gvim qui est très bien. il permet l'utilisation de la souris et le scrolling du texte.
> pour avoir la coloration par défaut, il te faut un .vimrc qui le spécifie.
> 
> voilà un lien vers mon .vimrc. il inclut certaines macros latex aussi. je devrais peut être les en séparer, mais bon.


Merci pour le lien. Je viens d'essayer votre .vimrc : c'est très bien. Auriez-vous une documentation sur le langage de configuration de Vim ? De quel langage s'agit-il ?
Je suis devenu un inconditionnel de GNU Emacs, mais ça me chiffonnait d'avoir laissé tomber Vim : il est bon d'avoir plusieurs cordes à son arc. Votre tuyau me donne envie de m'y remettre.


----------



## Gallenza (30 Novembre 2005)

Bon dans le fichier de conf y'avait bien plus que ce qu'il fallait...pour qu'une personne qui lirait le topic comprenne facilement je résume :
- pour activer momentanément la coloration syntaxique, tapez ":syntax on" dasn vim en mode commande
- pour l'activer définitivement rajouter "syntax on" dans le fichier .vimrc qui est dans votre home, et qu'il faut créer si il n'existe pas (dans ce cas on dépend du fichier de conf par défaut du système).


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (1 Décembre 2005)

Vim , oui mais moi depuis que j'ai découvert Iterm  je n'utilise plus que çà ....


----------



## FjRond (1 Décembre 2005)

bertrand.serullaz a dit:
			
		

> Vim , oui mais moi depuis que j'ai découvert Iterm  je n'utilise plus que çà ....


Comment cela ? Vous utilisez Vim dans iTerm, ou vous voulez dire que vous préférez iTerm à Vim ? Dans ce cas, il faut savoir que Vim n'est pas une console, mais un éditeur de texte qui s'utilise en console (bien qu'il y ait, je crois, une version GUI).


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (1 Décembre 2005)

bon d'acord j'ai répondu à coté de la question.....


----------



## pupa (7 Décembre 2005)

Oups ça fait un moment que je n'était pas venu surveiller mon poste

En fait sous OS X il y a tout ce qu'il faut pour pouvoir utiliser vim en couleur

faut juste aller copier le fichier d'exemple .vimrc dans le répertoire courant du user de son choix :

cp /usr/share/vim/vim62/vimrc_example.vim /var/root/.vimrc

ça prend 30 sec., on se demande pourquoi ce n'est pas activé par défaut !

tchô


----------



## FjRond (7 Décembre 2005)

pupa a dit:
			
		

> ... on se demande pourquoi ce n'est pas activé par défaut !
> 
> tchô


En effet !


----------



## pupa (7 Décembre 2005)

dans le même genre si vous aimez la couleur :

ls -G = liste avec la couleur

il suffit juste de créer un alias de cette commande dans le fichier /private/etc/bashrc (en tant que root)

alias ls='ls -G'

reste plus qu'à enregistrer et quitter
et comme ça à chaque fois que l'on utilise la commande "ls" l'option -G se rajoutera automatiquement et la couleur sera toujours présente...
voili voilou

PS : je détaille pas mal, c'est pas pour les personnes qui sont intervenus plus haut (qui ont l'air d'en connaitre plus que moi) mais c'est plus pour les gens de passage qui ne connaissent pas trop ce genre de manipe mais qui ont quand mm envie d'essayer


----------



## FjRond (8 Décembre 2005)

Pas dans la version 4.1 des fileutils installés par fink. L'option -G masque l'affichage du groupe. Pour avoir la coloration, il faut mettre l'option --color.


----------



## p4bl0 (30 Décembre 2005)

NEWS DU 29/12/2005 : 
ÇA Y EST, ON A INVENTER L'INTERFACE GRAPHIQUE, AVEC DES ÉDITEUR DE TEXTE OU QU'ON PEU AVOIR LA COLORATION SYNTAXIQUE AUSSI !!!


nan serieux les gars, vim et emacs, faut s'y intéresser pour sa culture générale, mais les utiliser pour de vrai ça ne sert plus à rien...


----------



## bompi (30 Décembre 2005)

Tsss ... Jeune homme quelle remarque déplacée ...  
Depuis le temps que j'utilise des interfaces graphiques ... je continue d'employer vi(m), en même temps que les éditeurs de texte graphiques dignes de ce nom.
Simplement, je ne fais pas la même chose ni ne suis dans la même situation. On peut très bien utiliser Eclipse d'un côté puis ouvrir un Terminal et tapoter sous vi un petit shell que l'on exécute sur-le-champ.
Mieux vaut être polyvalent ...


----------



## pupa (30 Décembre 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> NEWS DU 29/12/2005 :
> ÇA Y EST, ON A INVENTER L'INTERFACE GRAPHIQUE, AVEC DES ÉDITEUR DE TEXTE OU QU'ON PEU AVOIR LA COLORATION SYNTAXIQUE AUSSI !!!
> 
> 
> nan serieux les gars, vim et emacs, faut s'y intéresser pour sa culture générale, mais les utiliser pour de vrai ça ne sert plus à rien...



Ben dès que tu fais un peu de maintenance en local ou à distance via ssh sur Linux ou OS X la ligne de commande deviens extèmement pratique.
Tu tapes ton chemin et hop tu édites, tout ça dans la mm fenêtre sans être gourmand en ressource ou en bande passante.
Et pis j'ai une question :
ils font quoi de plus tes éditeurs de texte en mode graphique !!??

VIM à des possibilités vraiment impressionantes une fois qu'on le maitrise bien !

Enfin bon c chacun son truc

Tchô


----------



## FjRond (31 Décembre 2005)

pupa a dit:
			
		

> VIM à des possibilités vraiment impressionantes une fois qu'on le maitrise bien !
> 
> Enfin bon c chacun son truc
> 
> Tchô


Emacs également. Et avoir le mode shell, le mode LaTeX, et tout dans la même fenêtre etc., c'est tout de même appréciable.


----------



## p4bl0 (31 Décembre 2005)

pupa a dit:
			
		

> Ben dès que tu fais un peu de maintenance en local ou à distance via ssh sur Linux ou OS X la ligne de commande deviens extèmement pratique.
> Tu tapes ton chemin et hop tu édites, tout ça dans la mm fenêtre sans être gourmand en ressource ou en bande passante.
> Et pis j'ai une question :
> ils font quoi de plus tes éditeurs de texte en mode graphique !!??
> ...


Je ne le nie pas, j'utilise également vim (je ne sait pas encore me servir d'emacs) quand je suis dans le terminal, par exemple pour éditer des fichier de configuration etc...


Si j'ai dit ça, c'est parce que la coloration synthaxique, ça sert surtout pour programmer, et dans ce cas là, il est fort util de pouvoir ouvrir plusieurs fichiers en même temps, etc... puis c'est plus agréable avec un interface graphique.

Ensuite, il y a les cas ou on bosse en SSH, sur une autre machine ou il est aussi pratique de pouvoir édité dans le terminal.

De tout façon, si il n'y avait vraiment aucun intérêt aux éditeurs tel que emacs ou vim, il n'existerais plus, donc c'est qu'ils sont utiles


----------



## FjRond (1 Janvier 2006)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai dit ça, c'est parce que la coloration synthaxique, ça sert surtout pour programmer, et dans ce cas là, il est fort util de pouvoir ouvrir plusieurs fichiers en même temps, etc... puis c'est plus agréable avec un interface graphique.


Avec Emacs, il est très facile et très pratique d'éditer plusieurs fichiers en même temps. Je n'arrête pas de faire cela quand je fais du LaTeX, entre autre. Pour l'agrément, c'est purement subjectif. Je trouve plus agréable de travailler dans mon Terminal. C'est pourquoi je n'utilise ni Aquamacs, ni Emacs Carbon, ni Emacs X11 que j'ai pourtant installés pour tester.


----------



## JackosKing (3 Janvier 2006)

heu sous xemacs pour un split de feuille CTRL X 2 et basta... suffit de connaitre les racourcis et apres c est rapide;9


----------



## FjRond (3 Janvier 2006)

Autre truc vraiment appréciable sous Emacs (mais je crois que si on continue, on va passer toute la doc en revue), ce sont les abréviations. Taper deux lettres pour afficher plusieurs mots, une adresse url, etc.


----------



## pupa (4 Janvier 2006)

en fait moi je ne suis pas du tout programmeur, je suis plutôt dans la mise en place et la maintenance de serveurs divers
c'est peut être aussi une des raisons pour lequel vim me contente largement

tiens pour en revenir un peu à la couleur
j'ai essayé d'avoir le même résultat avec une fenêtre xterm dans X11 mais ça marche pas (je parle de vim en couleur)
si quelqu'un à une idée
Mooorci beaoucoup

PS : j'ai :
un .bashrc = pour le PATH de fink et de darwinport
un .profile = pour le Terminal (par défaut dans OS X)
un .vimrc = pour la config de vim
un .viminfo = pour la config de la coloration de vim


----------



## FjRond (4 Janvier 2006)

pupa a dit:
			
		

> en fait moi je ne suis pas du tout programmeur, je suis plutôt dans la mise en place et la maintenance de serveurs divers
> c'est peut être aussi une des raisons pour lequel vim me contente largement
> 
> tiens pour en revenir un peu à la couleur
> ...


Vim est bien en couleur dans mon xterm. J'ai les mêmes fichiers de configuration. Mais cela doit venir des réglages de l'xterm. Mais là je ne sais pas. Dans le fichier /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc ? Mais je n'y trouve rien de tel.


----------



## Nicky Larson (4 Janvier 2006)

Le moyen le plus simple pour la syntaxe de couleur sous vim est de taper cette commande sous vi en  mode visuel:

```
:syntax on
```
sinon placer la commande (sans les : ) dans le fichier .vimrc du répertoire utilisateur.

Dans le fichier .vimrc fournis plus haut, seul la première ligne active la coloration syntaxique. Le reste ne sert à rien.

Si tu n'as pas la couleur dans X11 ou Xterm c'est sûrement dû au fait que la variable d'environnement qui identifie ton terminal n'est pas configuré pour la couleur.

Il me semble que par défaut, sur mac os X elle est configuré avec "xterm", il faut la mettre en "xterm-color".
Pour se faire, placer la ligne suivante dans le fichier .profile (créer le fichier si il n'existe pas):

```
export TERM=xterm-color
```


----------



## pupa (5 Janvier 2006)

aaahhhh cool, ça marche
merci Nicky Larson

en fait mon fichier .vimrc est bien configurer (présence de "syntax on") sinon je n'aurai pas la couleur avec vi dans le terminal
ce qu'il me manquait c'est la fameuse syntaxe "export TERM=xterm-color" mais dans .bashrc et non pas dans .profile
maintenant ça flash dans man xterm ;-)

PS : tu as choisi nicky larson comme surnom parce que tu es un gros obsédé !!??


----------



## Nicky Larson (5 Janvier 2006)

pupa a dit:
			
		

> aaahhhh cool, ça marche
> merci Nicky Larson
> 
> en fait mon fichier .vimrc est bien configurer (présence de "syntax on") sinon je n'aurai pas la couleur avec vi dans le terminal
> ...



Que tu mettes export TERM=xterm-color dans .bashrc fonctionne parfaitement, mais si tu changes de shell tu perdras ta conf. Alors que le fichier .profile est lu quelque soit le shell utilisé 

PS: Farpaitement, mouahahahahahaha


----------



## FjRond (5 Janvier 2006)

Nicky Larson a dit:
			
		

> Que tu mettes export TERM=xterm-color dans .bashrc fonctionne parfaitement, mais si tu changes de shell tu perdras ta conf. Alors que le fichier .profile est lu quelque soit le shell utilisé


Ah oui, en effet: en fait, le fichier de configuration lu est celui du shell par défaut de l'utilisateur, celui qui est dans netinfo. Pour moi, c'est /sw/bin/zsh. Si je renomme mon fichier de configuration du PATH de zsh (qui est ~/Library/init/zsh/path) et que je lance sous bash
$ echo $PATH 
le fichier .profile n'est pas lu, et je n'ai que le PATH par défaut. En rétablissant mon fichier, bash retrouve ma variable $PATH personnelle défini pour zsh.

```
~ % mv Library/init/zsh/path Library/init/zsh/path.back     
~ % bash                                        
~ $ echo $PATH
/sw/bin:/sw/sbin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/usr/local/teTeX/bin/
powerpc-apple-darwin-current
$
```


```
~ % mv Library/init/zsh/path.back Library/init/zsh/path
~ % bash                                          
~ $ echo $PATH
/sw/bin:/sw/sbin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:
/Developer/Tools:/Users/frangi/Library/texmf/bin/:/opt/local/bin:/Users/frangi/bin:
/usr/X11R6/bin:/usr/local/teTeX/bin/powerpc-apple-darwin-current
~ $
```
Voilà qui est bon à savoir.
Voici mon .profile :

```
% cat .profile                                            
# Initialisation de fink
. /sw/bin/init.sh
##
# Modification de la variable $PATH pour lui ajouter
# les scripts personnels dans ~/bin et
# les commandes propres à TeXLive et French-pro
##
PATH=$PATH:/Developer/Tools
PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/teTeX/bin/powerpc-apple-darwin-current/
PATH=$PATH:~/texmf/bin
PATH=$PATH:/opt/local/bin
PATH=$PATH:~/bin
export $PATH
##
# Définition des variables LANG, LC_ALL et DISPLAY.
##
export LANG=fr_FR
export LC_ALL=fr_FR
export DISPLAY=:0
export TERM=xterm-color
```


----------

